# Excel: Bei Berechnung auf auf andere Excel-Datei zugreifen



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich kann ja bei Berechnungen in Excel auf andere Tablellen zugreifen. Geht das auch wenn diese in anderen Excel-Dateien liegen und nicht in der gleichen Arbeitsmappe?
Und wenn ja wie geht das?

Viele Grüße


----------



## zeja (25. Oktober 2009)

Ja das geht auf jeden Fall. Mach mal zwei Excel-Dateien auf und schau mal ob du mit dem Formelassistent einfach eine Zelle in einer anderen Datei auswählen kannst.

Ich habs schon mit Excel gemacht, gerade aber nur ein Open-Office. Da siehts dann so aus:
='file:///home/zeja/test.xls'#$Tabelle1.A1


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
ja geht. Danke!


----------

